# Magix Video Deluxe effekte



## piralien (18. März 2005)

hi,
hab mal eine Frage zu Magix Video deLuxe effekten
kann man sich irgendwo kostenlos neue effekte herunterladen... kann man überhaupt sowas runterladen ?
das wars schon ^^ 
bye


----------

